# Vertikale Gärten



## MarioNino (22. Juni 2010)

Hab das als Link bei einer Tageszeitung gefunden und finds ausser genial, nur mehr genial 

http://www.murvegetalpatrickblanc.com/

Hoffe es gefällt/inspiriert Euch ebenso wie mir/mich.

LG Mario


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vertikale Gärten*

Servus Mario

Wunderschöne "Senkrechte" Gärten ..... 

Ich schau am *übernächsten * (03.07.2010) Samstag dort vorbei war in der Krone am Sonntag in der Farbbeilage

und dann noch nach Frohnleiten


----------

